# [XOrg] varie cose poco chiare

## theRealMorpheu5

Situazione: sistema da stage1. Funzionante se non per un piccolo casino relativo alla rete, magari cercherò nel forum e, se non trovo, ve lo caco direttamente  :Razz: 

Problema: XOrg. Mai installato in vita mia. Allora, ho visto il fatto di iniettare xfree e sta bene. Ma il funzionamento cos'è, che i pacchetti che hanno xfree come dipendenza credono di lanciare le chiamate a xfree e invece le mandano a XOrg? In praticolare, di xfree, devo iniettare l'ultimo?

Poi non so cosa emergiare, dato che in un post ho visto "funziona se uso x11-base/xorg" o una roba così... Che, c'è un altro xorg che non sono riuscito a trovare nel tree?

Delucidatemi, vi prego...

----------

## randomaze

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problema: XOrg. Mai installato in vita mia. Allora, ho visto il fatto di iniettare xfree e sta bene. Ma il funzionamento cos'è, che i pacchetti che hanno xfree come dipendenza credono di lanciare le chiamate a xfree e invece le mandano a XOrg? 
> 
> 

 

Praticamente si. Ci sono alcune applicazioni che richiedono XFree perché per compilare hanno bisogno delle Xlib.

Ma le Xlib le fornisce anche Xorg  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In praticolare, di xfree, devo iniettare l'ultimo?
> 
> 

 

L'ultimo sarebbe? Basta fare l'inject della versione "x86", non ho sottomano la linea ma il forum ne é pieno  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi non so cosa emergiare, dato che in un post ho visto "funziona se uso x11-base/xorg" o una roba così... Che, c'è un altro xorg che non sono riuscito a trovare nel tree?
> 
> 

 

```

#/etc/init.d/xfs stop

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11

#env-update

#etc-update

#/etc/init.d/xfs start

```

Il file di configurazione (/etc/xorg.conf) é identico a quello di XFree.

----------

## MyZelF

Tra l'altro, a meno di qualche ebuild vecchia che richieda esplicitamente xfree, non dovrebbe più essere necessario l'inject, visto che tanto xfree quanto x11-xorg soddisfano la dipendenza virtual/x11

----------

## shanghai

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è da qualche tempo sconsigliato, crea problemi in fase di aggiornamento del sistema (cercate nei forum per saperne di più, io sono troppo pigro   :Razz:  )

Meglio scrivere il file /etc/portage/package.keywords

My 2 cents.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS e' una flag globale, influisce su TUTTI i pacchetti del sistema.

package.keywords fa lo stesso lavoro che fa la flag sopradetta ma lo fa in locale, ovverosia per-pacchetto.

non vedo percio' come siano intercambiabili le due cose..a meno che tu non voglia mettere una riga nel file per ogni pacchetto che usi  :Smile: 

detto cio, e' ovvio che se non usi x86 (ramo stabile) puoi avere dei problemi..e' a discrezione tua.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Accodo qui.

Ho installato Xorg senza troppi drammi ma il problema è che non riesco a fargli leggere il XF86Config-4. Pare proprio che lo ignori bellamente perché né i modi video né i driver della radeon vengono caricati. Qualche idea?

----------

## MyZelF

Se non ne specifichi uno diverso da linea di comando, il file di configurazione di default è /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## f0llia

Per configurare xorg lo si fa tutto manualmente modificando il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf o c'e la possibilità di usare un qualcosa come si poteva fare con Xfree tipo /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config ?

----------

## Peach

si se nn hai la possibilità di rinominare XF86Config in xorg.conf te ne puoi creare uno con un tool di configurazione uguale a quello che c'era per Xfree.

Insomma ... sto xorg è paro paro a Xfree solo che ha un nome diverso...

fategli fare un bell'update, scrivete 'x' e poi premete tab due volte..

oppure guardatevi i binari che vi installa con

```
# qpkg -l nomepacchetto
```

----------

## f0llia

Copio un mio Xf86config in xorg.conf e sono apposto quindi ? Cmq il tool per xorg come si chiama ? Come lo starto ?

----------

## MyZelF

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Per configurare xorg lo si fa tutto manualmente modificando il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf o c'e la possibilità di usare un qualcosa come si poteva fare con Xfree tipo /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config ?

 

L'equivalente tool è /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig

----------

## f0llia

ah   :Embarassed:   Tnx   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> L'equivalente tool è /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig

 

O /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgcfg

----------

